# Neuling -> wie kann ich in eclipse in anderen Dateien suc



## ggg (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
sufu, google und EclipseHelp halfen nichts...

ich will nur was ganz simples...wenn ich eine methode habe in einer datei (Klasse)  - wie kann ich dann alle Aufrufe dieser methode die auch in anderen Dateien (Klassen) gemacht werden auf einen schlag im gesamten Projekt sehen?

Danke euch vielmals


----------



## AlArenal (22. Mai 2006)

Mit Maus draufklicken => rechte Maustaste => References => Workspace/...


----------



## Guest (22. Mai 2006)

danke   
Genau das was ich brauchte!


----------

